# Fuzzy Show Ponies



## Devon (Nov 25, 2010)

Well we all know I take an over abundance of photos! I really wanted to share a couple! Theres been alot of changes around here Joker went to his new home inSaskatchewan which was bitter sweet! Hes doing great! So currently Im down to 2 , I don't expect that to last long  So here are my fat and fuzzy show ponies!

Eli

















Pregnant Fashion


----------



## Reble (Nov 25, 2010)

love your pictures, but not as fuzzy as my guys...


----------



## Poodlepill (Nov 25, 2010)

How fun, I wanna see these fancy show star's in their winter fuzzies too. show pic and winter pic.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Nov 25, 2010)

Beautiful Fuzz and all


----------



## Devon (Nov 25, 2010)

Poodlepill said:


> How fun, I wanna see these fancy show star's in their winter fuzzies too. show pic and winter pic.


Heres miss fashion last year










And Eli who has been undefeated in Model and Amateur Gelding all year


----------



## Leeana (Nov 25, 2010)

Yum...eye candy!


----------



## rimmerpaints (Nov 25, 2010)

There beautiful! I love them fuzzy also. So pretty


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Nov 25, 2010)

Your horses are stunning...even with the winter fuzzys!!!!!!


----------



## Minxiesmom (Nov 25, 2010)

I can't wait to see Fashion's baby!


----------



## Devon (Nov 28, 2010)

Minxiesmom said:


> I can't wait to see Fashion's baby!


Me Either!!!!


----------



## ClickMini (Nov 28, 2010)

Devon, Eli is one of my favorite Forum horses. He is gorgeous in every way. He is one that would have been very difficult to decide to geld!!! No wonder he is so hard to beat. I sure do wish I could have him to drive.


----------



## Devon (Nov 29, 2010)

ClickMini said:


> Devon, Eli is one of my favorite Forum horses. He is gorgeous in every way. He is one that would have been very difficult to decide to geld!!! No wonder he is so hard to beat. I sure do wish I could have him to drive.


Thank you so SO much.. That means alot.. he is the kind of horse that captures everyone heart on the farm too... he is super nervous but he has so much heart he always wants to try so hard .. He is a keeper for sure I love that horse WAY too much! And yes I kick myself every day for having him gelded before he came.. I wanted a nice show gelding and I got it but I didn't know he'd be exactly what I want to breed for LOL And hopefully one day when he calms down he will be in harness!! He sure could be a pretty driving horse! Versatility maybe



He jumps .. somewhat!


----------

